# My yearling hasn't eaten in 3 weeks



## Silurian (Oct 21, 2014)

I gave my yearling tegu a pinkie for the first time a month ago. She wasn't interested in it so I covered it in egg yolk and she scarfed it down. But she hasn't eaten since then. She comes out and basks and drinks water but she hasn't eaten. Should i be worried?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Oct 22, 2014)

_The season's changing so she may be settling in. Does she look bloated or does her abdomen look deflated / empty? Also monitor her weight if she starting to lose weight and looking skinny then there's an issue that needs to be fixed._


----------



## Josh (Oct 22, 2014)

Welcome to tegutalk! Are you still offering food? What are you offering? My tegu has slowed in her eating too. It's that time of year...


----------



## Silurian (Oct 25, 2014)

She's not bloated. She poops. She seems kind weak when she tries to walk. I offer her meal worms and egg as those are her favorite. Shes also a bit twitchy. Her toes and legs twitch. Today I mashed some banana and added calcium. She lapped up some of it then burrowed into my shirt. I understand that is that time if the year but the twitching isn't good is it?


----------



## N8bub (Oct 26, 2014)

What kind of uvb bulb you running? Is the bulb old? (1 yr or more? ) do you dust with calcium? How bout whole prey, not just pinkies (they don't have enough calcium in there bones). Sounds like it could be MBD. If its warm where your at take your gu outside for a good hour or so and let it make its own vitamin d. Maybe replace the bulb dont buy the cfl type. And get some real whole prey food for it whether you order it from hare-today.com or process your own mice, quail etc.


----------



## sage (Oct 27, 2014)

When you say cfl do you mean compact uvb? And I just got the exoterra 160watt version of the powersun
anyone know if they are just as good there was a 20$ difference in price


----------



## N8bub (Oct 27, 2014)

CFL stands for compact fluorescent lamp so yes. They have a poor track record of uneven uvb output. Everything from nonexistent uvb to crazy output that causes lesions and tumors. The powersun is a mercury vapor bulb or mvb and a much more reliable source of uvb. Should be a good choice


----------

